# Mic is missing after upgrade my systerm



## dybnu (Jul 23, 2009)

When I tried to use skype to contact my friend,he said he can't hear me but my music

then,I find that the mic device is missing,how can I get it back?


```
[dybnu] ~> mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  75:75
Mixer cd       is currently set to  75:75
Mixer mix      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer rec      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer ogain    is currently set to  50:50
Recording source:
```


```
[dybnu] ~> cat /dev/sndstat
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 64bit 2009061500/amd64)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Conexant CX20549 (Venice) PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:2v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Conexant CX20549 (Venice) PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
```


```
[dybnu] ~> uname -a
FreeBSD dy.dybnu.cn 8.0-BETA2 FreeBSD 8.0-BETA2 #0: Wed Jul 15 21:48:41 UTC 2009     root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


```
[dybnu] ~> dmesg | grep hdac0
hdac0: <NVidia MCP51 High Definition Audio Controller> mem 0xb0000000-0xb0003fff irq 16 at device 16.1 on pci0
hdac0: HDA Driver Revision: 20090624_0136
hdac0: [ITHREAD]
hdac0: HDA Codec #0: Conexant CX20549 (Venice)
pcm0: <HDA Conexant CX20549 (Venice) PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
pcm1: <HDA Conexant CX20549 (Venice) PCM #1 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0
```


----------



## mav@ (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't see you have selected any recording source in mixer. That fact that you don't have mic volume control doesn't mean that you don't have mic.


----------

